# Sumador completo utilizando multiplexores de 3 entradas



## anrip (Dic 23, 2006)

Hola, soy nuevo en este foro y en el mundo de la electrónica. Mi pregunta es la siguiente:

¿Cómo puedo diseñar un sumador completo utilizando dos multiplexores de tres entradas de control?

Gracias.


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Ene 4, 2007)

si fueras nuevo en el mundo de la electronica estarias preguntando una cosa muy diferente y no conceptos un pelin avanzados de electronica digital... mas estudio chico..mas estudio


----------



## David_$BEN (Ene 12, 2007)

por que no usas el 74283 o el 4008 usas el manual ecg para saber las entradas y listo en mi parecer los multiplexores no tienen nada que ver


----------

